# Help me in selecting Receiver and Home Theater Speakers



## ballu79 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I want to buy a "good" home theater, and my budget is 1500 USD. I want to use it for both 4K / Full HD Movies and music.

So far I have following choices:

Onkyo NR626 + Acoustimass 10 Bose home theater Speakers. 

Onkyo NR636 + Acoustimass 15 Bose home theater Speakers. 

After reading many threads here i found that seniors are not so much Bose fans because of high prices. So in this budget if you can kindly suggest me alternatives, i will be highly grateful. 

Regards,


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would look for other speakers, but the Onkyo is a good value.


----------



## phipp01 (May 12, 2010)

Room size? Budget firm? Does the $1500 include a sub woofer? Is "B" stock or refurbished ok or does it have to be "A" stock? Just some quick questions to give you the best options.


----------



## ballu79 (Feb 8, 2015)

Room size is roughly 12x24 foot, its a bedroom. 1500 USD is my total budget, i don't want to risk used item. I will buy home theater in Middle East as I have job here. Here, in few Malls I saw Bose 5.1 Speakers with Onkyo NR626, this model does not have HDMI 2 and HDCP 2.0 As I am planning to buy a 4K TV / Bluray also therefore I want to buy NR636 which has these two additional supports and it is labelled as future safe version. 

Regards, and bundle of thanks for replies.

Links:
http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-NR636-7-2-Ch-Network-Receiver/dp/B00IQ0SE22/ref=cm_rdp_product

http://www.amazon.com/Bose-Acoustim...423419950&sr=1-1&keywords=bose+acoustimass+10


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

For that budget, you would be ahead of the game to get in on Craig's M1's. He is keeping them discounted till they are gone & a great value.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/101785-black-friday-clearance-sale-chane-originally-chase-speakers-subwoofers.html

I'd steer clear of Bose as well, a big portion of their cost is for advertising, not quality parts. You can't even buy the parts for Craigs' speakers for what he is selling them for. Real value there!


----------



## phipp01 (May 12, 2010)

Tonto said:


> For that budget, you would be ahead of the game to get in on Craig's M1's. He is keeping them discounted till they are gone & a great value.
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/101785-black-friday-clearance-sale-chane-originally-chase-speakers-subwoofers.html
> 
> I'd steer clear of Bose as well, a big portion of their cost is for advertising, not quality parts. You can't even buy the parts for Craigs' speakers for what he is selling them for. Real value there!


Whole heartedly agree with this statement. I bought 2 for a friends shop and you can not beat the value of these speakers. You will need a sub though to get the most out of the system.


----------

